# Starting a new Midgard campaign in Minneapolis - First Game on 8/25/19



## Tyler Do'Urden (Aug 20, 2019)

So, a friend of mine and I decided to kick off a new D&D campaign. I've been wanting to run a game of 5th edition since it came out, but haven't had the chance- I regularly DMed 2nd and 3rd edition for nine years (along with the various Star Wars RPGs, and Earthdawn and Alternity as well), but haven't really been playing since 2005 due to the intervention of that thing called... life. But now that I'm thoroughly settled in Minneapolis and into a new job, and my son is about school age (though still too young to play), I thought it might be time to dust off the books. I recently read the Midgard Worldbook and fell in love with the setting - it's basically the homebrew I would have made anyway, so using it saves me some time.

So here's the lowdown:
The location: My home in south Minneapolis, probably in the boardroom on the first floor. Message me for the address.
The time: The second and fourth Sundays of every month, starting from 8/25, at 5:30 PM until 10 PM-ish
The campaign: Midgard, starting in the city of Zobeck. Dark fantasy noir, Lankhmar and Old City of Greyhawk-style, and we'll see how it develops from there.
The players: I have two lined up so far for sure, and about seven maybes at the moment. This is a campaign for adults (no... not THAT kind), so you're not expected to commit to every session (since things come up for all of us), so I'm looking to build a larger group.

If you're interested, PM me and I'll give you my address and contact information.


----------



## MNblockhead (Aug 23, 2019)

Sounds awesome. I am also a fan of the setting. 

Unfortunately, I'm working abroad currently and am unable to join.


----------

